# Heres some current pics of the skinny guy



## Ashley (Oct 18, 2008)

For those of you that missed it, Rogue is 27 and in rough shape. He arrived home last night. HE falls asleep when he eats, but already seems happier. HE follows me everywhere. I trimed his feet up a bit today, and took the burs out.....now tonight I have to pull ticks. I took these pics today so this is what he looks like now.............

I do blanket him at night, but its nice and warm out today so took it off.

















Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gini (Oct 18, 2008)

Ashley it looks as tho he has lost some of the muscle mass in the rear end. Beautiful boy just go slow in building him back up.


----------

